# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Proto-türk Tarihi'nin

## atoybil

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

PROTO-TüRK TARİHİğNİN ANTİK KAYNAKLARI 

Sitemizdeki yazıları okuyanlardan bazıları anlatılanları, "hayali, şovenist" hatta "uydurma" bulmaktadır. Halbuki hepsi sağlam kaynaklara dayanmaktadır... İtirazın sebebi bu kaynakların TüRKİYEğde hemen hiç bilinmemesi, daha kötüsü, bunlar üzerinde araştırma, çalışma yapan ancak 1-2 TüRK bilim adamı olmasıdır. 
İlk defa bir PROTO-TüRK yazıtını deşifre eden kişi, Danimarkalı profesör V. Thomssenğdir. KüL TİGİN ve BİLGE KAGAN kitabelerini okumuştur... (1894) Ancak bu kitabelerin tarihlendikleri 732 ve 733 yılları doğru değildir. Kitabeler 200 yıl daha eskidir. 

W. RADLOF, 1985 yılında ULUKEM yazıtlarını inceledi ve bunların çok daha eski yazı karakterleri içerdiğini söyledi. Bunları yazanların KIRGIZ diye bilinen ABAKAN TATARLARI ve SO-YANLARğdan oluşan HAKAS TüRKLERİ olduğunu açıkladı. 

Yazıtların en iskesi olan TALAS yazıtları hakkında çalışmaları olan S.E. MALOV, 1959 yılında bunların M.ü.500 yılına ait olduğunu öne sürdü. F. ALTHEIM bunu kabul etmez. "Eğer, TüRK yazısı, esas vatanı olan GüRCİSTAN yöresinden ve ARAMEA alfabesinden doğmuş ise, M.ü. 600ğden kısa bir süre önce TALAS bölgesine gelmiş olması gerekir ki, bu imkansızdır," der. 

TüRK YAZISIğnın başlı başına, kendine has bir yazı olduğu fikri ecnebi bilim adamlarının aklına gelmemektedir!.. Onlar hep bu yazının hep "daha önce mevcut BAşKA bir yazıdan" doğmuş olduğu inancına göre hareket etmektedirler. Onlara göre "TüRKLER, M.ü. 400ğlere medeniyetten nasibini almamış, çöl göçebeleridir." Bu dar görüşlü bilim adamları, aslında GüüEBE ile GüüMEN kelimelerinin arasındaki farkı dahi bilmemektedirler. 

Halbuki PROTO-TüRK MEDENİYETİğnin MANş DENİZİğnden BüYüK OKYANUSğa kadar olan geniş sahada bulunmuş ANTİK kaynakları vardır. Bunlar zaman içinde birer bir ortaya çıkmakta ve yayınlanmaktadır. TüRK tarihçilerin maalesef pek çoğunun bihaber oldukları bu kaynaklardan bazıları şunlardır: 

- HOYTİ TAMİR GüNLüĞü (M.ü. 800-500 yılları ) HOYTİ TAMİR, URKUN (ORHUN) nehri vadisinde bulunan kayalık bölgedir. Cereyan eden önemli olaylar KAYALARğa nakşedilmiştir... Bölge adeta bir açık hava arşividir. 

- YOLUĞ TİGİNLERğin (TüRüK BİL KONFEDERASYONU HANLAR HANI olan kişiler, tarih yazarları) diktirdiği BOL BOLLAR (dikili taşlar) (M.ü.562-M.S.580) Bu tarih BUUMİN KAĞANğla başlatılırsa, M.ü.879-M.S.580 olur ki, 1459 yıllık bir dönemi kapsar!.. 

- BİLGE ATUN URUK (TüRüK BİL KONFEDERASYONU mareşali) tarafından yazdırılmış TüRüK BİLGE KAĞAN İLİNE BİTİG ( TüRK DEVLETİ HALKINA MEKTUP, TüRK HALKI HAKKINDA BELGE) 

- üNRE-BİNBAşI (TüRüK BİL KONFEDERASYONU generali) tarafından yazdırılmış üTüMİN KüNLİĞ 2 BİTİG TAş (TARİAT YAZITI )ğ(M.ö.530-493) Bu yazıt, MOĞOLİSTANğda ARHANGAY-TARİAT bölgesinin TERHİNGOL ırmağı vadiside 1969 yılında bulunmuştur. 3 adet taş yazıttır. Kaplumbağa şeklindedirler.TENRİDE BOLMİş İLİTMİş BİL (KAİNATğın yaratılmasından beri varolan halkı kalkındıran egemenlik) 

- BüKE TüRüK BİL Tarihi... MOĞOLİSTANğda şİNE-USU gölü bölgesinde 1909ğda Finliler tarafından bulunmuş, ve RAMSTEDT tarafından 1918ğde yayınlanmıştır. 

- İTİ üRüGğü.... (İTİZ anıtı ) üNRE BİNBAşI tarafından M.ü.522-519 tarihleri arasında yaptırılmıştır. M.ü. 1517ğde AT-OY BİL KONFEDERASYONUğnun kuruluşunu anlatır. 

- KARABALGASUN BİTİK TAşI (M.ü.538) 

- ISUB-URA BİLGE, üKüLİ üUR (ISUB-URA BİL KONFEDERASYONU, KAFKAS ORDULARI başkomutanı ) tarafından yazdırtılan üKüLİ üUR EB-EDİZİ (üKüLİ üURğUN BAşARILARI) yazıtığ (M.ü.596-516) üUR TİGİN tarafından başlatılan bu yazıt ondan sonra gelen 4 TİGİNğle devam etmiştir. Bu yazıtlar MOĞOLİSTANğda İKE-HUşOTğunda KOTWICZ tarafından bulunmuş, 1928ğde yayınlanmıştır. 

- ALPERİNğin BOL BOL UKUS (olayları tavsifi, anlatması ) yazıtığ (M.ü. 323) MOĞOLİSTANğda MANİTU DAĞIğnda (dağın adına dikkat çekeriz, AMERİKA YERLİSİ KIZILDERİLİLERğin TANRIğsının adını taşıyor) ONGİN ırmağı, TARAMEL kolu kenarında YADRINTSEF tarafından bulunmuştur. (1891) 

- ALTI YARIK TİGİN (ALTIN üİüEK DOKTRİNİ, 6 EMİR) BUDİZMğin kökenini teşkil eden bu eser, üİNğde, IüKI TüRKİSTANğda eski MİRAN, şimdiki TAN-HUANG kentinde bulunmuştur. üç yapraktır. Tahmin edildiğine göre BUĞUN TUR (Rahipler Meclisi) tarafından M.ü. 1517 yılından M.S.512ğye kadar 1000 yıl süre içinde kaydedilmiş olan BOLTİğleri (dini kaideler) kapsar. ünce TAş üzerine yazılmış, M.ü.516ğda mabetlerin baskı altına alınmasıyla, kağıda çekilip IB-IS BOLIKğa götürülmüştür. Bu üç yapraktan biri M.ü. 18 Mayıs 519ğda tekrar taş üzerine kaydedilmiştir. 

ALTI YARIK TİGİN belgesini ESKİ TüRKLERğDE İLİM bahsi altında teferruatıyla ve ayrı sayfalar halinde inceliyeceğiz. 

- ATA-OĞ yazıtı.... TURPANğda (TURFAN) bulunmuştur. ATEş KüLTü ifadeleri taşıyan içeriğinden, bu kentin aslında bir IB-IS BOLIK olduğu anlaşılmaktadır. 

- UüUN IR yazıtı... KUüO-SAYDAMğda IHE-AşETEğde bulunmuştur. 

- Bü-AT İYİSİN yazıtı... ESİLUG BEĞğin yakılması ile ilgilidir. 

- OZ-AT yazıtı... UZLARğin beyi OĞ-OKğun ateşe vurulduğunu (yakıldığını ) anlatır. 

Son üç yazıt için detaylı bilgi H.N.ORKUNğun 1938 yılında yazdığı eserde bulunabilir. 

Bütün bunlardan ayrı olarak üİNLİLER tarafından bulunmuş ve üİNCEğye tercüme edilmiş bazı yazıtlar vardır ki, bazılarının nerede olduğu bilinmemektedir. Bu tercüme edilen yazıtların listesi de şöyledir: 

- TU-MEN hakkındaki yazıt (M.S.546) 

- KüL TİGİNğİN YUĞU hakkındaki BİTİG TAş yazıtı 

- SüY-OY BUDUN hakkındaki yazıt 

- TüRüK BİLğe gönderilen elçi hakkındaki yazıt 

- TU-MEN hakkındaki yazıt (M.S.552) 

- KüL TİGİN hakkındaki yazıt 

KüL TİGİN hakkında başka bir yazıt 

KüL TİGİN hakkında bir diğer yazıt (M.S. 554) 

Hemen burada ekliyelim ki, KüL TİGİN hakkındaki 4 yazıt hemen hemen aynı tarihlere aittir. Bunlardan birinin taşıdığı M.S. 554 tarihi bize KüL TİGİN ANITI ve ORHUN KİTABELERİğnin tarihinin söylendiği gibi M.S.732 ve 733 değil, 200 yıl kadar daha eski olduğunu göstermektedir. 

Baştan beri verdiğimiz bu yazıtların çoğu tarihi "gün,ay, sene" olarak belirtirler. Mesela, üNRE-BİNBAşIğnın "KANİM KüL BİLGE KAĞANğla PERS KRALI SİRUS (KYROS) arasındaki savaşta, PERSLERğin savaşı kaybettiği, ve SİRüSğün öldüğü"ne dair yazdırmış olduğu TAşğın tarihi M.ü. 14 Temmuz, 529ğdur!.. (Kazım Mirşan, PROTO-TüRKüE YAZITLAR, HalÃ»k Tarcan, üN-TüRK TARİHİ ) TüRK TAKVİMİ ve MİLüDü TAKVİM karşılaştırılarak ve hesaplanarak bulunmuştur!..

----------


## atoybil

TAHİR TüRKKAN'IN TARİH NOTLARI 

ORHUN KİTüBELERİ 
Orhun Kitabeleri ORTAASYA'daki büyük TüRK imparatorluğunun ünlü hükümdarı BİLGE KAĞAN devrinden kalma altı adet yazılı dikilitaştır.... Moğolistan'ın kuzeyinde, Baykal gölününü güneyinde, Orhun ırmağı vadisindeki Koşo Saydam gölü yakınlarındadır. 

Bu imparatorluğa GüKTüRK(KüKTüRK) İMPARATORLUĞU adı verilmektedir... Ancak KüZIM MİRşAN, kitabede geçen KüK-TüRK kelimesinin bir devlete değil; GüK'ten geldiği, KUTSAL İNSAN olduğu için TüRKLER'i kasttettiğini belirtmektedir. Açıklaması da şöyledir: 

- Bu iddia, ORHUN KİTABELERİ'nde sadece bir tek yerde geçen ve KüK-TüRK diye olunan kelimeye dayanmaktadır... halbuki, o baştaki KüK kelimesi iki ayrı "K" harfi ile yazılmıştır, ve ikisi farklı okunur... Aslı üK-üK'tür... 

- Ayrıca bu ORHUN (KüKTüRK) KATİBELERİ'nin hiç bir yerinde bir KüKTüRK kağanlığından sözedilmez!... KüKTüRK Hakanı, GüKTüRK Kağanı, GüKTüRK halkı diye bir tabir de yok!... O dönemle ilgili üİN tarih kaynaklarında da "KüKTüRK devleti" diye bir devlet yoktur!.. Aynı tarihli ARAP ve FARS kaynaklarında, BİZANS kaynaklarında da böyle bir devletten bahsedilmez! 

- üKüK-TüRK, Rabbani TüRK, KUTSAL TüRK demektir!.. TANRI'nın yeryüzüne görevli indirdiği TüRKLER için kullanılan bir sıfattır. 

Peki, o bölgede bir GüKTüRK devleti yoksa, hangi TüRK devleti vardır?.. KüZIM MİRşAN çeşitli kaynaklara dayandırdığı araştırmaları sonucu, ASYA'da 

-- M.ü 9000 - M.ü. 1517 yılları arasında BİR OY Konfederasyonu, 

-- M.ü.1517 - M.ü.879 yılları arasında AT UKUş BİL Konfederasyonu, 

-- M.ü.879 - M.S. 580 yılları arasında TüRüK BİL konfederasyonu 

olduğunu tesbit etmiştir. 

Mirşan'a göre, ORHUN KİTABELERİ'nin dikilişi, TüRüK BİL dönemine denk gelmektedir. 

Bu konfederasyonlar bir çok devletten oluşmaktaydı. Tıpkı CENGİZ'in kurduğu MOĞOL-TüRK imparatorluğu, veya SELüUKLU DEVLETİ gibi... 



TüRüK BİL konfederasyonu da şu devletlerden oluşuyordu: 

-- üTüKİN YIş: (Merkezi devlet) 

-- ALTUN YIş : ALTAY devleti 

-- UüUĞUY YIş : İüKİ TüRKİSTAN (Orta Türkistan) devleti 

-- üKüGİMİN YIş :URAL devleti 

-- BU TüRüK BİL : BERİ TüRKİSTAN devleti (Batı Türkistan) 

-- OK-UDURİKİN YIş : KORE ve MARüURYA devleti 

-- şUNTİNG UYUZ : UYGUR devleti 

Bu bilgilerden anlaşılacağı gibi Kitabelerde geçen üTüKEN YIş tabiri, üTüKEN ormanları değil, MERKEZü DEVLET'tir!. Darda kalanın MERKEZü DEVLET'e sığınması istenmektedir... Zaten darda kalan bir milletin ormana kaçması (hangi orman? nerede?) önerisi, başarılı bir devlet adamının taşa vurduracağı bir şey olmasa gerekir!.. 

ORHUN ABİDELERİ'ne dönersek; bu yazıtlardan KüL TİGİN ve BİLGE KAĞAH yazıtları, Koçho Tsaydam bölgesindeki Orhun Irmağı civarındadır. BİLGE TONYUKUK yazıtları ise, bunlardan 360 km uzakta, Tola Irmağı'nın yukarı yatağındaki Bayn Tsokto (Bayn üokto) bölgesindedir. 

BİLGE TONYUKUK yazıtlarının, (Orhun Irmağı civarında olmamasına rağmen), Orhun yazıtlarıyla birlikte düşünülmesi, anılması KüL TİGİN ve BİLGE KAĞAN yazıtları ile aynı döneme ait olması, ve aynı konuları içermesindendir. 

Yazıtlar TüRK DİLİ, TüRK TARİHİ, TüRK TüRESİ hakkında önemli bilgiler vermektedirler... TüRK adının ilk kez M.S. 720'lere ait bu yazıtlarda geçtiği iddia edilir... Halbuki biz Milat'tan çok önce KİL TABLETLER'de TOURKİ ve TURUKKU olarak geçtiğini göstermiştir. Ayrıca TURSAKA, TURUSK, ETRüSK, TURUşKA, TURHAN, TYRRHEN şekilleriyle pek çok yerde rastlanır. 

Yazıtların üçü çok önemlidir. Batılı tarihçileri ve onlara dayanan bizim tarihçilerimize göre, iki taştan oluşan TONYUKUK ANITI 716 yılında, KüL TİGİN ANITI 732, BİLGE KAĞAN ANITI ise 735 yılında dikilmiştir. KüZIM MİRşAN kendi kaynaklarına dayanarak bunların çok önceden dikildiğini belirtir. Bu konuda bizim fazla bir bilgimiz olmadığı için onun görüşlerini "ORHUN KİTABELERİNİN GERüEK TARİHİ M.S. 575'DİR!.." sayfasında verdik. 

KüL TİGİN kitabesi, BİLGE KAĞAN'ın ağzından yazılmıştır. KüLTİGİN (GüLTEKİN), BİLGE KAĞAN'ın kardeşi, buyrukçu ihtiyar TONYUKUK ise onun veziridir. 

Anıtların olduğu yerde yalnızca dikilitaşlar değil, yüzlerce heykel, balbal, şehir harabeleri, taş yollar, su kanalları, koç ve kaplumbağa heykelleri, sunak taşları, yani pek çok TüRK ESERİ vardır. 

ORHUN ABİDELERİ'ni ilk kez 1889 yılında Rus tarihçi Yardintsev bulmuştur... 1890'da bir Fin heyeti, 1891'de de bir Rus heyeti burada incelemelerde bulunmuştur. Bu heyetler yazıları çözememişlerdir. Fakat 1893 yılında Danimarkalı bilgin Vilhelm Thomsen, 38 harfli alfabeyi çözerek yazıtları okumayı başarmıştır. 

ORKHUN ALFABESİ diye bilinen bu alfabe dördü sesli, dördü sessiz harften oluşur. Tamamen TüRKLER'e has bir alfabedir!.. Esasını binlerce yıllık TüRK TAMĞALARI oluşturur, onların gelişmesinden, değişmesinden meydana gelmiştir... Bir önceki dönemin işaretleri sayıan YENİSEY yazısında 150'den fazla şekil vardı... 

ALFABE'nin TüRK özelliği, OK okunan harfin OK'a, Y okunan harfin YAY'a, S okunan harfin SüNGü'ye, AT tamğasının AT'a benzemesinden kolayca görülür... Bu tip örnekleri daha da artirmak mümkündür. 

ORHUN (GüK-TüRK) ALFABESİ'nin temelini teşkil eden TAMGALAR (ve HARFLER) ile yazılmış pek çok anıt ve yazıt TüRKİSTAN'da (ORTAASYA), KAFKASYA'da, AVRUPA'da ve ANADOLU'da bulunmuştur. Ayrıca üİN'de, MISIR'da, KUZEY ve GüNEY AMERİKA'da benzer İşARETLER'e rastlanır... Batılılar kendi ülkelerinde de rastladıkları bu karakterlere RUNİK YAZI adını vermişler ve sahip çıkmaya kalkmışlardır. 

Dediğimiz gibi, ORHUN ALFABESİ'nde 38 harf vardır. Bu 38 harfin 4'ü sesli, 34'ü sessiz harfleridir. TüRKüE'de eskiden bu kadar sessiz harf varmıydı, araştırmak gerekir...İkinci özellik, bazı sessiz harflerin birden fazla işareti olmasıdır. Bir kısım sessiz harfler yanındaki seslinin kalın veya ince olmasına göre iayrı işaretlerle yazılır. Ayrica bazı çift ses, çift sessiz işaretleri de mevcuttur. 

Buna mukabil şimdiki TüRKüE'nin 8 sesli harif karşılığında A ve E için bir harf; I ve İ için bir harf, O ve U için bir harf, ü ve ü için bir harf olmak üzere, sadece 4 harfi vardir. 

GüK-TüRK yazısında sesli harflerin çoğu zaman yazılmadığı görülür.... Yazılmayan sesli harfler kelime içinde ve kelime başında olup, sondaki sesliler esas itibariyle hep yazılır. Kelime başında ve ilk hecedeki A ve E'nin yazılmaması bilhassa dikkati çeker. 

ORHUN ALFABESİ kullanılan yazılarda harfler birbirine birleştirilmez, kelimeler de birbirlerinden iki nokta üstüste konularak ayrılır. Yazı, SAĞDAN SOLA veya YUKARIDAN AşAĞIYA yazılır... İşte bu yüzden başka yerlerde ORHUN HARFLERİ ile oluşturulmuş yazıtlar, Batılı bilginlerce çözülememiş, "bilinmeyen yazı" olarak kabul edilmiştir. 

ORHUN ABİDELERİ'nde yazılar YUKARIDAN AşAĞIYA yazılmış olup, SAĞDAN SOLA doğru istiflenmiştir. Yani yazıtın birinci satırı en sağ sütun, ikincisi onun solundaki sütundur... ve böyle devam eder. 

Hemen belirtelim ki, ORHUN KİTüBELERİ bölümündeki metin ve tercümeler ULUKEM sayfasından, "bilginin zekatı öğretmektir" anlayışıyla alınmıştır. 


*** 


KüLTİGİN ANITI 

KüLTİGİN ANITI 3,35 metre yüksekliktedir. Kireçtaşından yapılmıştır ve dört cephelidir... Doğu-batı cephelerinin genişliği aşağıda 132, yukarıda 122 santimetredir... Kuzey-güney cepheleri de aşağıda 46, yukarıda 44 santimetredir.... üst kısım kemer şeklinde ve yukarıda beş kenarlı olarak bitmektedir. 

Anıttaki satırların uzunluğu 235 santimetredir.... Yazıtın doğu yüzünde 40 satır; güney ve kuzey yüzlerinde 13'er satır GüK-TüRK harfli Türkçe metin vardır. Batı yüzünde ise, devrin TANG İmparatoru'nun KüL TİGİN'in ölümü dolayısıyla gönderdiği üince mesajına yer verilmiştir. Batı yüzünde üince yazılar dışında, yazıta sonradan eklenmiş Göktürk harfli iki satır bulunmaktadır... Yazıtın kuzeydoğu, güneydoğu, güneybatı yüzlerinde de (pahlarda) GüK-TüRK harfli TüRKüE metinler mevcuttur. 

KüL TİGİN yazıtında GüK-TüRK tarihine ait olaylar, BİLGE KAĞAN'ın ağzından nakledilerek birlik, bütünlük mesajı verilir... Yazıtın doğu, kuzey ve güney yüzlerinin yazıcısı, YOLLUG TİGİN, batı yüzünün yazıcısı ise, TANG İmparatoru HİUAN TSONG'ın yeğeni üANG SENGüN'dür. 

KüL TİGİN yazıtının doğu yüzünde, bütün TüRK boylarının ortak damgası olduğu sanılan DAĞ KEüİSİ tamgasına; doğuya ve batıya bakan "tepelik" kısımlarında ise, KURDUN EMZİRDİĞİ üOCUK tasvirlerine yer verilmiştir. 

Yazıt, geçen yaklaşık 1300 yıllık süreç içinde önemli ölçüde tahrip olmuştur. Yazıtın doğu ile kuzey yüzlerini birleştiren kısım yıldırım düşmesi sonucunda parçalanmıştır. Aslında KAPLUMBAĞA kaide üzerinde bulunan yazıt, bu kaidenin de parçalanması üzerine 1911 yılında, sunak taşından kesilen granit bir blok üzerine oturtulmuştur. 

Tercümelerdeki bazo bölümlerin tartışmalı ve yanlış olduğunu tekrar hatırlatarak incelemenize sunuyoruz. 

**** 
*Güney yüzü Metin Tercüme*  

1 Tengri teg tengriden bolmis Türk Bilge Kagan bu ödke olurtum. Sabimin tüketi esidgil. Ulayu ini yigünüm oglanim biriki ogusum budunum biriye sadpit begler yiriya tarkat buyruk begler Otuz [Tatar...]

[1] Tanri gibi gökte olmus Türk Bilge Kagani, bu zamanda oturdum. Sözümü tamamiyla isit. Bilhassa kücük kardes yegenim, oglum, bütün soyum, milletim, güneydeki sadpit beyleri, kuzeydeki tarkat, buyruk beyleri, Otuz Tatar.........

2 Tokuz Oguz begleri buduni bu sabimin edgüti esid katigdi tingla: Ilgerü kün togsik [kop] m[ang]ak[örür]. [Bunc]a budun

[2] Dokuz Oguz beyleri, milleti! Bu sözümü iyice isit, adamakilli dinle: Doguda gün dogusuna, güneyde gün ortasina, batida gün batisina, kuzeyde gece ortasina kadar, onun icindeki millet ban tabidir. Bunca milleti

3 kop itdim. Ol amti any ig yok. Türk kagan ütüken yis olursar ilte bung yok. Ilgerü Santung yazika tegi süledim, taluyka kicig tegmedim. Birigerü Tokuz Ersinske tegi süledim, Tüpütke kicig [teg]medim. Kurigaru Yincü ög[üz]

[3] hep düzene soktum. O simdi kötü degildir.Türk kagani ütüken ormaninda otursa ilde sikinti yoktur. Doguda Santung ovasina kadar ordu sevk ettim, denize ulasmama az kaldi. Güneyde Dokuz Ersine kadar ordu sevk ettim, Tibete ulasmama az kaldi. Batida inci nehrini gecerek

4 kece Temir Kapigka tegi süledim. Yirigaru Yir Bayirku yiringe tegi süledim. Bunca yirke tegi yoritdim. ütüken yista yig idi yok ermis. Il tutsik yir ütüken yis ermis. Bu yirde olurup Tabgac budun birle

[4] Demir kapiya kadar ordu sevk ettim. Kuzeyde Yir Bayirku yerine kadar ordu sevk ettim. Bunca yere kadar yürüttüm. ütüken ormanindan daha iyisi hic yokmus. Il tutucak yer ütüken ormani imis. Bu yerde oturup Cin milleti ile

5 tüzültüm. Altun kümüs isgiti kutay bungsuz anca birür. Tabgac budun sabi sücig agisi yimsak ermis. Sücig sabin yimsak agin arip irak budunug anca yagutir ermis. Yagura kondukda kisre any ig bilig anda övür ermis.

[5] anlastim. Altini, gümüsü, ipegi ipekliyi sikintisiz öylece veriyor. Cin milletinin sözü tatli,ipek kumasi yumusak imis. Tatli sözle, yumusak ipek kumasla aldatip uzak milleti öylece yaklastirirmis. Yaklastirip konduktan sonra, kötü seyleri o zaman düsünürmüs.

6 Edgü bilge kisig edgü alp kisig yoritmaz ermis. Bir kisi yang ilsar ogusi buduni bisükinge tegi kidmaz ermis. Sücig sabinga yimsak agisinga arturup öküs Türk budun öltüg. Türk budun ölsiking. Biriye Cogay yis Tögültün

[6] iyi bilgili insani, iyi cesur insani yürütmezmis. Bir insan yanilsa, kabilesi milleti, akrabasina kadar barindirmazmis.Tatli sözüne, yumusak ipek kumasina aldanim cok cok, Türk milleti, öldün;Türk milleti, öleceksin! Güneye Cogay ormanina, Tögüldün

7 yazi konayin tiser Türk budun ölsikig. Anda anyig kisi anca bosgurur ermis. Irak erser yablak agi birür, yaguk erser edgü agi birür tip anca bosgurur ermis.Bilig bilmez kisi ol sabig alip yaguru barip öküs kisi öltüg.

[7] ovasina konayim dersen, Türk milleti, öleceksin! Orda kötü kisi söyle ögretiyormus: Uzak ise kötü mal verir, yakin ise iyi mal verir deyip öyle ögretiyormus. Bilgi bilmez kisi o sözü alip, yakina gidip, cok insan, öldün!

8 Ol yirgerü barsan Türk budun ölteci sen. ütüken yir olurup arkis tirkis isar neng bungug yok. ütüken yis olursar benggü il tuta olurtaci sen. Türk budun tokurkak sen. Acsin tosik ölmez sen. Bir todsar acsik ölmez sen. Antagingin

[8] O yere dogru gidersen, Türk milleti öleceksin! ütüken yerinde oturup kervan, kafile gönderirsen hic bir sikintin yoktur. ütüken ormaninda oturusan ebediyen il tutarak oturacaksin. Türk milleti, toklugun kiymetini bilmezsin. Aclik, tokluk düsünmezsin. Bir doysan acligi düsünmezsin. üyle oldugun

9 ücün igidmis kaganingin sabin almatin yir sayu bardig. Kop anda alkintig, ariltig. anda kalmisi yir sayu kop toru ölü yoriyur ertig. Teng ri yarlikadukin ücün [ö]züm kutum bar ücün kagan olurtum. Kagan olurup 

[9] icin, beslemis olan kaganinin sözünü almadan her yere gittin. Hep orda mahvoldun, yok edildin. Orda, geri kalaninla her yere hep zayiflayarak, ölerek yürüyordun. Tanri buyurdugu icin, kendim devletli oldugum icin, kagan oturdum. Kagan oturup

10 yok cigany budunug kop kubratdim. Cigany budunug bay kildim. Az udunug öküs kildim. Azu bu sabimda igid bar gu? Türk begler budun buni esiding. Türk 
[budun ti]rip il tutsikingin bunda urtum. Yangilip ölsikingin yime

[10] ac, fakir milleti hep toplattim.Fakir milleti zengin kildim. Az milleti cok kildim. Yoksa, bu sözümde yalan var mi? Türk beyleri, milleti bunu isitin! Türk milletini toplayip il tutacagini burda vurdum. Yanilip ölecegini yine

11 bunda urtum. Neng neng sabim erser benggü taska urtum. Angar körü biling. Türk amti budun begler bödke körügme begler gü yangiltaci siz? Men b[enggü tas tokitdim... Tabg]ac kaganda bedizci kelürtüm, bedizet[t)im. Mening sabimin simadi.

[11] burda vurdum. Her ne sözüm varsa ebedi tasa vurdum. Ona bakarak bilin. Simdiki Türk milleti,beyleri,bu zamanda itaat eden beyler olarak mi yanilacaksiniz? Ben ebedi tas yontturdum... Cin kaganindan resimci getirdim,resimlettim. Benim sözümü kirmadi.

12 Tabgac kaganing icreki bedizcig iti. Angar adincig bark yaraturtum. Icin tasin adincig bediz urturtum. Tas tokitdim. Köng ülteki sabimin u[rturtum... On Ong ogling]a tatinga tegi buni körü biling. Benggü tas

[12] Cin kaganin maiyetindeki resimciyi gönderdim. Ona bambaska türbe yaptirdim. Icine disina bambaska resim vurdurdum: Tas yontturdum. Gönüldeki sözümü vurdurdum... On ok ogluna, yabancina kadar bunu görüp bilin. Ebedi tas

13 tokitdim. b[u...il] erser, anca taki erig yirte irser, anca erig yirte benggü tas tokitdim, bitid[d]im. Ani körüp anca biling. Ol tas [...]dim. Bu bitig bitigme atisi Yol[l]ug T[igin].

[13] yontturdum... Il ise, söyle daha erisilir yerde ise, iste öyle erisilir yerde ebedi tas yontturdum, yazdirdim. Onu görüp öyle bilin. Su tas... dim. Bu yaziyi yazan yegeni Yollug Tigin

----------

